

Twitter Announces Its First Commerce Product – A “Buy” Button On Mobile - malditojavi
http://techcrunch.com/2014/09/08/twitter-commerce-buy-now/

======
minimaxir
Note that the linked article title is "Twitter Announces Its First Commerce
Product — A 'Buy' Button On Mobile"

It doesn't mention any particular service. (I point this out because the HN
submission title change may favor a particular payment service, whether
intentionally or unintentionally.)

~~~
malditojavi
Thanks for pointing it out. I just added Gumroad, Stripe because they are
well-known here in the HN community, and I though it was interesting to know
(even if you don't read the whole article).

~~~
dang
As the HN guidelines ask, please don't rewrite titles unless they are linkbait
or misleading.

~~~
malditojavi
Didn't know about any guidelines, now I know.

------
bluthru
It sure would be nice to hit the buy button and then use TouchID to confirm,
using Apple for payments. Maybe this functionality will be announced Tuesday.

